# Where do I find the Titanium Elite phone number to contact Marriott?



## rsackett (May 20, 2019)

I'm Lifetime Titanium Elite.  Can someone tell be where I find the Elite phone number to contact Marriott.  I feel like an idiot because I cant seem to find it.

Ray


----------



## jtp1947 (May 20, 2019)

This is the Titanium # I use, 888 625 4991


----------



## StevenTing (May 20, 2019)

I just look in my Mobile App.  The number I show is 800-399-4229.


----------



## bazzap (May 20, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> I just look in my Mobile App.  The number I show is 800-399-4229.


Interesting.
I am Lifetime Titanium and I don’t see that phone number or any other “priority line” number in the app.
As I am in the UK and normally contact Cork Owner Services, perhaps it is different here?
Now when I contact Owner Services though, I am prompted to enter my registered home phone number.
I wondered if that might cause my call to be routed to a priority line?
I really have no idea though.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

bazzap said:


> Interesting.
> I am Lifetime Titanium and I don’t see that phone number or any other “priority line” number in the app.
> As I am in the UK and normally contact Cork Owner Services, perhaps it is different here?
> Now when I contact Owner Services though, I am prompted to enter my registered home phone number.
> ...



On the "My Account" page scroll all the way to the bottom. You should see "Titanium Elite Support" with the USA/Canada phone number. If you are prompted to enter your registered number then it likely means that you are calling from a different number than is on your account, or your caller ID is blocked. If you call from the number they have on record then they already know who you are and you just have to verify a few details first.

Both of the numbers quoted by jtp1947 and StevenTing go to the same place. The 888 number is the old SPG Platinum line and the 800 number is the Marriott Platinum line. Both now go to Bonvoy Titanium.


----------



## bazzap (May 20, 2019)

Saintsfanfl said:


> On the "My Account" page scroll all the way to the bottom. You should see "Titanium Elite Support" with the USA/Canada phone number. If you are prompted to enter your registered number then it likely means that you are calling from a different number than is on your account, or your caller ID is blocked. If you call from the number they have on record then they already know who you are and you just have to verify a few details first.
> 
> Both of the numbers quoted by jtp1947 and StevenTing go to the same place. The 888 number is the old SPG Platinum line and the 800 number is the Marriott Platinum line. Both now go to Bonvoy Titanium.


I have just looked again.
On the app, it shows +800 39942290 (with the zero on the end?), although there is no indication that it is a priority Elite number.
On the website, after signing in, if I click on my name in the top right hand corner then select overview and scroll down I don’t see any phone numbers at all but just find the attached details under FAQs?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

bazzap said:


> View attachment 11916 View attachment 11917
> 
> I have just looked again.
> On the app, it shows +800 39942290 (with the zero on the end?), although there is no indication that it is a priority Elite number.
> On the website, after signing in, if I click on my name in the top right hand corner then select overview and scroll down I don’t see any phone numbers at all but just find the attached details under FAQs?



I guess it is because you are in the UK. The number in our accounts indicates it is for USA/CA.


----------



## hangloose (May 20, 2019)

Are Platinum and Titanium line the same?  I called 800-399-4229 from US today, and was greeted as the Platinum Elite line.  I am Titanium.  I guess they are one and the same.

BTW- My MR rep today was not helpful.


----------



## rsackett (May 20, 2019)

Thanks all for your help!

Ray


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

hangloose said:


> Are Platinum and Titanium line the same?  I called 800-399-4229 from US today, and was greeted as the Platinum Elite line.  I am Titanium.  I guess they are one and the same.
> 
> BTW- My MR rep today was not helpful.



When I call the same number I am greeted by a computer that says my first name and then says Bonvoy Titanium Elite. Not sure why yours would state Platinum. How long have you been Titanium?

Where did they come up with the whole "titanium" name? Titanium is fairly cheap and not considered a precious metal. Along those lines platinum is also cheaper than gold. I guess the next status they will add on top will be aluminum?


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 24, 2019)

800-399-4229 is correct though I don't feel very Titanium when I call it. Its best to call from your number on file so they recognize your status automatically. You still have to go through that interminable voice menu. I freaking HATE THAT. The old system gave you a live person nearly instantly.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 24, 2019)

Mr. Vker said:


> You still have to go through that interminable voice menu. I freaking HATE THAT. The old system gave you a live person nearly instantly.



Just hit zero over and over right away and repeatedly and it will eventually force to a real person.


----------

